# White Paph From Flask to Compot



## YiZeOrchids (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi everyone, here are my various paph flasks that I purchased from Orchid Zone. I want to document the growing process over the next few years! Let me know what you think of my compots. I've potted the flasks into a completely inorganic medium, with pebbles to keep the roots from stratifying. I used RootShield as the primary fungicide. I'm also using aircone pots to help force fresh air in. Larger seedlings have been dressed with the original sphagnum moss that it was shipped in. Big thankyou to Dr. Chant and Paco for being so helpful! 

These have been deflasked since early April 2016. I'm going to create a video in a few weeks documenting this process, so stay tuned.





[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Justin (Apr 21, 2016)

Awesome flask but very unconventional medium...most complex do well in a fine bark mix.


----------



## YiZeOrchids (Apr 22, 2016)

I've found that growing in an inorganic medium urges the seedlings to grow roots at a faster rate than normal bark and sphagnum moss combinations--all the nutrients go directly to the plant and change in pH is null. I've had some paphs that bloomed in less than three years from pod. When the seedlings are ready to be repotted I can reuse the same medium and with such an airy substrate the roots get even humidity distribution and don't get damaged. I use this medium on Phrags too, my Kovachii seedlings are taking off.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 23, 2016)

Good luck. You are braver than I. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Justin (Apr 23, 2016)

Interesting thanks...is it semi hydroponic?


----------



## YiZeOrchids (Apr 23, 2016)

It is a quasi-semi hydroponic. I'm still studying the optimal delivery of fertilizers and water to the root system. I'm currently flooding the bottom of my seedling tray with water every 7 days and mist with a combination of weakened fertilizer & rainwater every 3 days. I also have a heat pad underneath the seedling tray because I'm trying to mitigate disruption to the medium, i.e., by heating the flood water on the bottom I can artificially create a vapor making capillary action into the roots easier; in regulating the amount of water flow on the bottom I'm forcing the seedlings to draw from a water reservoir that is deeper. Thereby reducing the energy the plant takes to absorb water--it's similar to a stream that maintains constant flow rate and temperature--the seedlings will always see the same characteristics in water, which in turn creates a vigorous network of roots.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 23, 2016)

Interesting media. Is the white stuff sponge rock? Where do you get the pebbles?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm very curious as well. 
Sure does look very clean and nice, though!

I am very interested in how things progress with these.


----------



## YiZeOrchids (Apr 24, 2016)

The white things are various sizes of perlite: crushed, course and expanded. The pebbles are regular aquatic ones that you can find at petco. The flasks names are below.
1. Ice Age “Frozen” x Starstone (Telstar X Stone Lovely) “Balanced 
2. Ice Age “Peaches” x Crazy Jolly “New Moon” 
3. Icy Icy Wind “Summer Chill”x Pacific Shamrock “Magnificent”	
4. Stone Crazy “Valor” x [Elfstone X Ice Age] “Blue Moon”


----------

